# Did anybody else...



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

skip out on prom? Today's my prom and I didn't go. Just wondering if there was anybody else here that didn't go either.


----------



## Lisa03 (Mar 16, 2010)

My prom is in about two weeks...I won't be going either


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't go to prom. I really regret things I missed because of SA. I'm sure other people have too.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I went, and it was so overrated. I hated dancing then, and now I can only do it when I'm drunk. Getting drunk at a high school dance is kinda hard so you didn't miss much! I didn't enjoy myself.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sara01 said:


> I went, and it was so overrated. I hated dancing then, and now I can only do it when I'm drunk. Getting drunk at a high school dance is kinda hard so you didn't miss much! I didn't enjoy myself.


This was my experience too... lol... my niece is actually at hers tonight and she is going with some girlfriends... I guess it is getting to be a 'thing' now to just group up and go with friends instead of with a date.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Never went, no regrets.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Skipped junior prom, and planning on skipping senior prom in a few weeks. Everyone is telling me I should go, but honestly, it just isn't something that sounds fun to me. Why would I want to pay several hundred dollars to buy a dress I'll never wear again, dance to music I hate, and spend time with people who either I don't like or they don't like me?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I went to my debs (which I think is like the same thing) I bought my best friend as I didn't like anyone in my year and she had finished school at the time!! If I didn't have her I wouldn't have gone!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't have the chance to go to a prom since I was home schooled when I was in high school. But I probably wouldn't have gone to my prom even if I did have the opportunity.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I have plenty of regrets from SA

skipping prom isnt one of them


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

In my situation I never got the chance to attend prom, don't really have any feelings associated with prom.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Catlover4100 said:


> Skipped junior prom, and planning on skipping senior prom in a few weeks. Everyone is telling me I should go, but honestly, it just isn't something that sounds fun to me. Why would I want to pay several hundred dollars to buy a dress I'll never wear again, dance to music I hate, and spend time with people who either I don't like or they don't like me?


Yeah, everybody's telling me I should go. They think something's wrong with, which probably is true in one way. I don't have the money to go even if I wanted to. Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I skipped it. No big deal.


----------



## twinklingsta (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine's in June and i'm not going.I don't think I'll regret it tbh.My classmates have bullied me and isolated me so much that i wouldn't stand celebrating prom with them.
Don't worry there'll be other events you'll get to go to.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I skipped mine..my excuse was that I was going to Wales to visit family lol..


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I skipped mine and it doesn't bother me at all. If the chance came again I would do the same.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

JMX said:


> Never went, no regrets.


Same here. I skipped both junior and senior prom and I don't regret it either. Prom is one of those things that's important in high school but nobody really cares about after its over. Unless you get pregnant on prom night, that is :b


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Never went, no regret. Had better things to do with my time and I'm not into all that typical schoolish nonsense. I didn't even bother showing up to my high school graduation.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> Never went, no regret. Had better things to do with my time and I'm not into all that typical schoolish nonsense. I didn't even bother showing up to my high school graduation.


How did you pull that off? I don't want to go either but my family's making me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't go to prom either, no regrets. I drank instead with a few of my friends that didn't go either and had a good time.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

metallica2147 said:


> How did you pull that off? I don't want to go either but my family's making me.


I was living out of town for school when they had the ceremony, I just said I was too busy with school work (which I actually was). I still had to show up some time later to pick up my diploma and all that but at least I didn't have to deal with the ceremonial nonsense.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Wasn't asked, didn't go, didn't care.


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Didn't go, and I doubt that I'll go next year. I don't have any friends so what would be the point? You can go to prom with friends ,but you can't just go by yourself.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

i didn't go


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have just sat in the corner watching everyone else and being bored so no point. I also tried to skip out on my graduation and make them mail me a diploma but my mom wouldn't let me.


----------



## fredbast (May 22, 2010)

I didn't go to mine. No big deal.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I couldn't bear going to high school, why would I go to prom - an optional extracurricular activity and be a voluntary participant in my own further torture? I did not go.


----------



## DoveAgain (May 22, 2010)

Didn't go, no regrets. My friend did, and judging by all the pictures and the descriptions, I'm sure I would've just sat there feeling annoyed and loserish.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't go.

My friends didn't understand why I didn't want to go go. They said that I would regret it. I still don't regret it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only high school dance I attended was Senior Homecoming.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I went to our one at a hotel only to keep my (also loner) friend company; it wouldn't have occurred to me otherwise. I didn't interact with anyone else and didn't drink. I stood on the dancefloor a few seconds and moved slightly before giving up. Just before leaving, a drunken student developed an interest in me and was very offputting in that state. The event was pleasant enough; no expectations.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

It never even crossed my mind to go.

It makes me sad that I've never had anything like that to go to, though.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I got peer pressured into it. My best (only) friend had her own little clique and she just _had_ to include me in it. My boyfriend at the time was already in college halfway across the country (and thus couldn't accompany me). My parents also forced me into it. It sucked royally. If I could go back and re-do that time in my life, there's no way I would have gone.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Didn't go. Kids at school were surprised when I said I wasn't going because it was a big deal at the school. But I know I wouldn't regret not going, and a few years later, I still don't regret the decision. Spending several hundred dollars on prom just to be bored annoyed and miserable...no.
High school is so irrelevant and immature when compared to college. I'll probably feel the same way about undergrad five years from now.


----------

